# 28" tires on 14" wheels



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm picking up a new 2013 ranger 800 sat & want to stuff 28" silverback X lites on 14" STI wheels under it. Does anybody know if ill have any issues doing this ? I plan on a clutch kit soon so that's not really an issue. I'm wanting to know if ill have to change anything or can I throw on the new shoes n ride ?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

You should be ok. Look into the arched A Arms also. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think that ranger will have any problems at all handling them.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm stoked about. Ill post pics when we pick it up


----------

